# YouTube TV vs Sling



## Berry Johnston (Dec 13, 2020)

YouTubeTv destroys Sling in every way so the few dollars savings a year ends up taking your time instead. The TIVO Stream has a ton of promise with integrating the various app channel guides if we can make our own custom lists. I hope they make major Sling integration updates and DVR updates. It's mind-numbing to not see the local AirTv stations you can see in the Sling App on the TIVO Stream guide. TIVO needs to make deals with more competitors to Sling.

TIVO Stream 4k looks and sounds better than the new Rokus for sure. I flipped input on the same live program using YouTube TV and Sling.

I miss my old TIVOs.


----------

